# BIG lot of stuff



## trashman (Aug 6, 2011)

I just bought a huge lot of old track,HO.All mixed some brass some steel, and some EZ track.Iam getting ready to start my first layout and dont know what to do with all this, Should I mix it up or do I need to buy all new.there are a few turnouts also.I dont have alot of cash so I can use all the help I can get.I think my layout will be about a 12x8.I also got aabout 40 rolling stock with it and a starter set all look like , life-like plastic wheels. Do I need to swap the wheels out? Thanx for any help


----------



## bristolman (Feb 11, 2012)

*starting out*

i hope most of the track you bought is the same code . as for the rolling stock and your low on cash / if they roll well wait id until you need to do something different . lots of luck .
mike


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Honestly, if there enough brass track on hand, go old school and all brass! This old track is code 100 and perfect for beginners. I have a hoard of brass track, shined up and ready for a debut layout one day. If you have some money to spend, It would be better to get some Atlas nickel silver code 100 sectional track. I would run a 22" radius. The only problem with older trains are the horn-hook couplers. Plastic wheels are ok, just harder to keep clean.


----------



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

I was recently given a bunch of old Tyco HO stuff that was from the 70's and pretty much in storage all that time. The brass rails looked pretty rough but I wanted to see if I could get the engines to run. I'm modeling in N scale so I didn't want to buy new HO track to try running them. I bought a Bright Boy track cleaner and in 20 minutes the track looked almost new! Good luck!


----------



## trashman (Aug 6, 2011)

how do I tell if there all the same code?


----------



## trashman (Aug 6, 2011)

how do I tell if there nickel silver?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Code is height of the rails. Put any track end-to-end, with rail joiners connected rails. Rub your finger across the joint .. if a smooth, same code ... if bump, different codes.

Brass is yellow colored. Magnet won't stick to brass.

Steel is dull silver ... magnet will readily stick.

Nickel silver is shinier silver. Magnet will (???) ...

TJ


----------



## minime27 (Jan 11, 2013)

*How much.*

I could use some more truck. Lets talk price.
Greg:SELLIT:


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

sell the brass. go nickel silver. less up keep.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can list any sale items in our For Sale or Trade (member-to-member) forum here.


----------



## minime27 (Jan 11, 2013)

Any one wishing to sell. HO track 100 brass,Silver. 
Lets talk
Greg


----------

